# Hen pecking



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I had one baby hatch this morning and I found it out from the mom and the mom was pecking it I separated it is there any chance she will not do this to the rest of the baby's? This one dosent look like her so I was thinking there's a chance?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It doesn't matter how the chick looks...if she is a first time mom this chick arriving might have startled her and she may not know what to do~not sure. 

See how she acts with the others and slip this one in at night under cover of darkness once you see if she will be fine with the chicks? 

I've never had a hen turn on chicks, either her own or fostered chicks, so not sure if this is a breed thing or a chicken thing but I've never had to deal with it...just telling you what I'd do if I encountered it. 

Maybe someone else has had this happen and can help you with a better solution.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

It seemed like she was just still broody and she was concerned that the first chick would harm her eggs I have herd some are just bad moms


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Baby Lilly was born today your plan worked perfectly! I was able to slip the other chick back in


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

YaY!!!! Love it when the babies get to be raised by a mama...there really is no substitute! So...she's now doing what a good mama should, I suppose? She's a pretty girl, can't wait to see the family doing the family thing out in the big ol' world.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Bee said:


> YaY!!!! Love it when the babies get to be raised by a mama...there really is no substitute! So...she's now doing what a good mama should, I suppose? She's a pretty girl, can't wait to see the family doing the family thing out in the big ol' world.


Yeah or big ol' back yard haha yup very nice to them! thanks


----------

